# 23 acres for sale upstate NY



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

$60,000

Please forward this to anyone you think might be interested. We would like to sell by March. There are a lot of pictures at this website. The video of the creek was taken when it was really low. it can get really high too and we thought about using hydro power there. 90% of the property is extremely higher than the creek and there is no chance of flooding on the property that is level with the main road or on the hills. There is some nice bottom land too near the creek that was used as hay fields for years (prior owners) and they don't know of the bottom land ever flooding either. 

http://brakelcreek.blogspot.com/

6082 State Hwy 23, Cincinnatus, NY 13040

23 acres of beautiful rolling pasture land, hills and woods. Power and phone available at Northern border on State Highway 23. Long gravel drive, approx 600 feet. The large and gorgeous Brackel (sometimes spelled Brakel) Creek is Southern border and is backed by a stunning tree covered cliff. No possible neighbors on that side. The creek dead ends into a tall cliff and makes a sharp left turn continuing it's flow. There is another smaller creek on the property also with a tree covered cliff running its partial length which joins with the Brackel to form a stunning effect as the two waters join and change direction. Waterfall at Western border. Large fenced organic garden spot on top of Southern hill. Many good building sites, lots of wildlife, abundant wild herbs and flowers. Mature trees and 60 new trees just planted, some fruit trees. Old, large apple trees on property need pruning to produce. Taxes are $760 per year.

2 minutes to town with grocery store, gas, resale shops and hardware. 20 miles to beautiful historic Norwich, with Loweâs, many grocery stores, health food store, theater and dining. 20 miles to Cortland which is also a good sized town with shopping and anything you need. 34 miles to Binghamton airport, 58 miles to Syracuse airport and 41 miles to Ithaca. 3 hours, 45 minutes to George Washington Bridge, NYC, NY.

Contact Jeffrey Collins 315-653-4419

email: [email protected]


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Beautiful place. Why are you selling? Are there any fish in those creeks?


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. There are several reasons why we are leaving. DH works in St. Louis and he could get a lot more work if we were closer. I lost my job in May last year and now we have to be very conscious about taxes. Missouri is cheaper than NY and closer to my family, so Missouri won. 

Dont' know if there are fish, we're vegetarians and don't fish. I've seen some small minnows when I'm near the water, but I"ve never seen big fish (don't know if that helps)


----------

